# Grains list - are these all ok to feed?



## NewPidge (May 28, 2019)

Hey friends! I have some TOPs brand seed mix that I bought to soak and sprout for my parrots. I have a ton of it. Can you please look at this list and tell me if it is all safe to feed dry to my pigeons?:

Barley
Rye Berries
Spelt
Kamut
Buckwheat
Pumpkin Seeds
Oat Groats
Flax Seeds
White Sesame Seeds 

Thanks!


----------

